# Where to order tallow from



## Susie (Dec 21, 2015)

Does anyone order tallow online in about 7-10 lb quantities for a reasonable price?  I can't find it locally, and I just can't see using 50 lbs any time in the near future.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 21, 2015)

Essential Depot has it. I've never bought from there, so I can't speak to quality.

You may also want to try a cash and carry place. Look in the phone book (they don't typically have an Internet presence) under "restaurant supply" and "cash and carry".


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 21, 2015)

Soapers choice, Columbus foods has it. I think it was 13$ for their 7 pounder (i *think*) plus shipping.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Soapers choice, Columbus foods has it. I think it was 13$ for their 7 pounder (i *think*) plus shipping.


 
Soaper's choice only has it in 50 lbs now for some reason.  They did have the 7 lbs at one time I thought.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 21, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Soaper's choice only has it in 50 lbs now for some reason.  They did have the 7 lbs at one time I thought.



You're right!  

Sorry Susie, they _did_ have it. I ordered 7 lbs this summer. Well thats a bummer.  Maybe after the holidays they'll get it back? Maybe email them to ask.


----------



## paillo (Dec 21, 2015)

I've never gotten an email response from Soapers Choice, likely a phone call is a better bet.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 21, 2015)

I called...at the bottom click next 10 items lol. Its 7 lbs for 11.55$ plus shipping


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I called...at the bottom click next 10 items lol. Its 7 lbs for 11.55$ plus shipping


 
DUH.....lol  Totally missed that.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 21, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> DUH.....lol  Totally missed that.



I know, me too lol!  I felt real smart on the phone asking and being told to "click next 10 items" haha! :think: next ten items, hmm....


----------



## amd (Dec 21, 2015)

Here's a dumb question: Would you use tallow and lard together in a recipe or would it be better to use one or the other? For example I have a recipe that is 30% Lard. Could I split it 15% lard and 15% tallow? Would I see any benefits? I haven't used tallow in any soap at all, so I don't know if there's a difference in the final lard vs. tallow soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2015)

amd said:


> Here's a dumb question: Would you use tallow and lard together in a recipe or would it be better to use one or the other? For example I have a recipe that is 30% Lard. Could I split it 15% lard and 15% tallow? Would I see any benefits? I haven't used tallow in any soap at all, so I don't know if there's a difference in the final lard vs. tallow soap.


 
I haven't done it myself but I have seen where others have done it and liked it. 

I'm sure someone who has will pipe in.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 21, 2015)

amd said:


> Here's a dumb question: Would you use tallow and lard together in a recipe or would it be better to use one or the other? For example I have a recipe that is 30% Lard. Could I split it 15% lard and 15% tallow? Would I see any benefits? I haven't used tallow in any soap at all, so I don't know if there's a difference in the final lard vs. tallow soap.



Tallow is harder than lard and booosts bubbles slightly. Lard is creamier. I like experimenting with 25% tallow 15% lard, which will be different than 40% of tallow or lard alone


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 21, 2015)

I like lard and tallow together. Keep in mind I am one of few that have dos problems with lard. Since I like the feel of lard I am been using less lard with a higher percentage of tallow. I am also going to be doing some experiments with adding in extra BHT to see if it helps.


----------



## Susie (Dec 21, 2015)

I am currently using my 40% lard, 40% tallow, 5% castor oil, and 5% CO bars.  I LOVE THEM!  This is why I need tallow.  I simply don't have time to render beef fat to get it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 21, 2015)

I've done 20% lard and 20% tallow and it was fine. I didn't do a blind test to compare it to my soap that is 40% lard. I haven't replaced lard entirely with tallow, mainly b/c I usually don't have that much tallow.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 21, 2015)

"... I felt real smart on the phone asking and being told to "click next 10 items" haha!..."

I knew to look, because you'd explained this, but I STILL had trouble finding the icon to click. The dark blue bubble graphic with dark blue text on a medium blue background -- not very user friendly! My eye just skated right over it ... several times in fact. :think:


----------



## Arimara (Dec 21, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Essential Depot has it. I've never bought from there, so I can't speak to quality.
> 
> You may also want to try a cash and carry place. Look in the phone book (they don't typically have an Internet presence) under "restaurant supply" and "cash and carry".



I've made two nice soaps with their tallow. I just need to wait for the second batch to fully cure before I can start raving about it. ED's beef tallow has mildly creamy, beefy scent to it though. I like it.



amd said:


> Here's a dumb question: Would you use tallow and lard together in a recipe or would it be better to use one or the other? For example I have a recipe that is 30% Lard. Could I split it 15% lard and 15% tallow? Would I see any benefits? I haven't used tallow in any soap at all, so I don't know if there's a difference in the final lard vs. tallow soap.



Nothing dumb about a question with a good answer. The only dumb question is the unknown one, where the answer is, oddly enough, 42.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 22, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "... I felt real smart on the phone asking and being told to "click next 10 items" haha!..."
> 
> I knew to look, because you'd explained this, but I STILL had trouble finding the icon to click. The dark blue bubble graphic with dark blue text on a medium blue background -- not very user friendly! My eye just skated right over it ... several times in fact. :think:



It sure did blend in.  I don't think I've ever really noticed it.  Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 22, 2015)

amd said:


> Here's a dumb question: Would you use tallow and lard together in a recipe or would it be better to use one or the other? For example I have a recipe that is 30% Lard. Could I split it 15% lard and 15% tallow? Would I see any benefits? I haven't used tallow in any soap at all, so I don't know if there's a difference in the final lard vs. tallow soap.


 
Not a dumb question at all. I use both all the time in my "veggie con carne" formula. I find that they each add something lovely to my soap that the other one lacks: Tallow is harder, more cleansing, and produces more of the bubbly-type lather, while lard is a tad softer than tallow, less cleansing, and produces more of the creamier-type lather. To me, the union of the two makes for the perfect, hard soaping fat. For what it's worth, I use more lard than tallow in my formula. 


IrishLass


----------



## amd (Dec 22, 2015)

Arimara said:


> I've made two nice soaps with their tallow. I just need to wait for the second batch to fully cure before I can start raving about it. ED's beef tallow has mildly creamy, beefy scent to it though. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing dumb about a question with a good answer. The only dumb question is the unknown one, where the answer is, oddly enough, 42.



Oooh! Thanks for the feedback on ED's tallow. I was thinking of adding it to my cart when I order my next batch of NaOH. (Why is it always 42?!) 

Thanks all for the feedback. I love SMF.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 22, 2015)

amd said:


> Oooh! Thanks for the feedback on ED's tallow. I was thinking of adding it to my cart when I order my next batch of NaOH. (Why is it always 42?!)
> 
> Thanks all for the feedback. I love SMF.



No problem As for 42 being the answer, it's the best answer we can give until we have the question.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 23, 2015)

"...Would you use tallow and lard together in a recipe or would it be better to use one or the other? For example I have a recipe that is 30% Lard. Could I split it 15% lard and 15% tallow? Would I see any benefits?..."

I'm a newbie to tallow too -- I've used it in just two batches so far. What I've seen so far is tallow does bring something to the party that lard does not. I don't know that I would completely replace the lard with tallow, but I can see the benefit of using a moderate % of tallow in a recipe.

A high lard recipe (80% lard, 15% CO, 5% castor) that goes through gel during saponification is firm and ready to cut in 12-18 hours. The feel is waxy and very slightly pliable like a refrigerated cheddar cheese. The soap just barely yields to hard finger pressure. It is easy to cut. 

I replaced 15% to 20% of the lard in this recipe with home-rendered tallow. The soap is firmer yet, even tending to be brittle, with a dry texture more like ice-cold butter. It does not yield to hard finger pressure. It may have to be cut much sooner, so it doesn't shatter during the cut -- or it may need to be warmed in the oven to soften it enough for cutting. The lather is much nicer than I thought it might be with that much added tallow -- that was a concern I had about this recipe before I tried it.

I think if you add tallow to a recipe that has a lower % of solid fats than the recipes I'm using, the tallow may add hardness to the soap, but the soap may not get as brittle and may be easier to cut. That's just an opinion -- I haven't tried this to know for sure. But if I were you, I'd sure try making one batch with 15% each lard and tallow and see how it turned out.


----------



## BCSW (Dec 23, 2015)

I use ED tallow and its good !!! (their fragrance oils not so much, they are extremely weak)


----------

